# Hedgehog Blogs [tumblr, blogspot, etc.]



## CrypticChris (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello, I was thinking that there should be a thread for people to post links to their hedgehog/animal related photo blogs on here.

Here's how it works; if you currently own a hedgehog/animal related blog on tumblr, blogspot, or any other site, paste the url below for other people to see.

_Tumblr users, when a person on this thread follows your blog, please be polite and follow them back._

For people who do not currently own a hedgehog photo blog and are considering making one, I would encourage you to use http://www.tumblr.com because of the simple set up and ease of use.

*My hedgehog Styx's blog is located at:* http://styxsense.tumblr.com

*I follow back!*


----------



## amylynnbales (Jan 27, 2013)

My adopted little guy Bruno is coming home on Monday and I've already made one for my friends and family to keep updates. Can't wait until I can post really pictures of him in my house.

http://brunothehedgehog.tumblr.com

This is a great thread idea!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Mine: http://www.tumblr.com/blog/hedgehogrn

I love all the tumblr hogs!


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

http://malvinathehedgie.tumblr.com/

What the hey, I'll give this tumblr thing a try :lol:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice blogs!

Here's mine: http://lokithehedgehog.tumblr.com/

It's a secondary blog which means I can't follow people with it, so if I follow you you'll see another name.


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

Draenog said:


> Nice blogs!
> 
> Here's mine: http://lokithehedgehog.tumblr.com/
> 
> It's a secondary blog which means I can't follow people with it, so if I follow you you'll see another name.


Same way with mine


----------



## exoticfluffy360 (Jan 22, 2013)

totally joining tumbler now...its about time every one gets to see these babes they been fallowing.


----------



## PrincessK (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm just starting mine...

http://harperahedgehog.tumblr.com/


----------



## carcar2110 (Oct 8, 2012)

http://pennythehedgehog.tumblr.com/

Started it when I first got Penny, but haven't updated it in forever... but seeing as there are other hog blogs out there, might have to start updating mine a little more often now! And mine is a secondary blog, too, so... you'll all get a random fandom-related blog following you back... :lol:


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

alicethehedgehog.tumblr.com


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

love the idea of starting a thread to post all these blogs in, what a great idea. I have a shared blog for all three of my girls Penelope, Lily, and Alice, as well as my kitten Allie. 

http://katandhogs.tumblr.com/


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Can we do instagrams? Mine isn't 100% dedicated to my hedige, Prim, although she doesn't make an appearance more often than not. If it's not a picture of her, then it's of my dogs, cat or food .

If you're interested my instagram is in my signature  Would love more hedgie followers!


----------



## Catters (Jul 25, 2012)

http://cutenessatcats.wordpress.com/hedgehogs/
under 'home'you can find my crocheted stuff, one of them is a yarn take on Pancake, and when I find the time, I will make other hedgie colours too


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Amelia has a twitter @ameliahedgehog, but she rarely tweets from there.


----------



## PrincessK (Oct 25, 2012)

Harper has a twitter too, although I don't run it (a guy in a different province does), which is cute haha. She's @Harperhedgehog


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

http://shamushogfoster.tumblr.com/


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

Sonic & Sprinkle have a facebook page. here is the link to their page feel free to send a friend request for them https://www.facebook.com/Soni.Hedgehog


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Not a tumblr etc.. but Mr. Pinball has a facebook page with daily posts of his adventures and pics 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mr-Pinba ... 917?ref=hl


----------



## pinksquidlet (Dec 21, 2012)

Taddy has a tumblr at http://www.dailyprickle.tumblr.com


----------



## Cassium (Jan 25, 2013)

http://www.hueythehedgehog.tumblr.com

And I'll follow back with http://www.cassium.tumblr.com

<3


----------

